# Architects!!!!!!!



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

Sometimes the Architetcs and designers should have to come out on a job site to work!.... Or explain what the hell they were thinking! :blink:

There are 2 windows that are behind this spiral staircase, with about 1" clearence.


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

Quiet or they will have you paint it all flat white as cheaply as possible without contrasts as if the only thing that was relevant was a couple of pictures on the wall and the graceful architecture and their wallet,,,,,,,, of course.!


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Before you blame the architect, I'd look at the elevation drawings and make sure the framer didn't miss something.


----------



## rock16 (Feb 25, 2010)

MarvinWilleyJr said:


> Sometimes the Architetcs and designers should have to come out on a job site to work!.... Or explain what the hell they were thinking! :blink:


I hear ya:blink:


----------



## Buffinator (Nov 11, 2010)

It's an awesome staircase though. The only thing worse than crappy architects are homeowners who think they can design stuff themselves.

Maybe not the only thing worse, but you get the drift.


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

And yet they put the staircase in and it probably costs more than the painting ,somebody has managed to trim the window, not sure of the sequence but surely the bells and whistles go on ringing, is it getting changed or still waiting for the carpet ?


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

It's a monster house....


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

The floor guys came and stained the treads.... and we were suppose to paint the rest the trim color. But the home owner decided now that she wants it all stained.... But the risers and stuff are just pine, so they are going to have to veneer it in oak. lol


----------



## thomasjmarino (May 1, 2011)

I've seen sh*t like that before. 
Just gotta scratch your head and wonder... :no:


----------



## researchhound (Sep 5, 2010)

Pete'sfeets said:


> Quiet or they will have you paint it all flat white as cheaply as possible without contrasts as if the only thing that was relevant was a couple of pictures on the wall and the graceful architecture and their wallet,,,,,,,, of course.!


Haven't met an architect or designer yet that didn't love flat.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

After all is said & done the Archy will explain that the outcome is some how your fault. You failed to understand & relate to the theoretical & philosophical concept of his design and did not have the vision to make it work 

At least one year of Archy school is dedicated to teaching them that they are never wrong. :whistling


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Gee, you'd think whoever was building the house would have picked up on the problem before putting the window in and adjusted for the screw up........


----------



## researchhound (Sep 5, 2010)

Rio said:


> Gee, you'd think whoever was building the house would have picked up on the problem before putting the window in and adjusted for the screw up........


Not sure they thought it was a screw up - looks pretty intentional to me. They just didn't think through the accessing issues involved in finishing.
Sort of like a remodel where you bid it with the understanding (and in writing - *always* in writing!) that cabinets, trim, and fixtures won't be in place and then you show up to do the painting and they are. Then they expect you to paint it for the same price. 
"Uh... sorry, but it states right here...". And oh can those changes add up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

researchhound said:


> Not sure they thought it was a screw up - looks pretty intentional to me. They just didn't think through the accessing issues involved in finishing.
> Sort of like a remodel where you bid it with the understanding (and in writing - *always* in writing!) that cabinets, trim, and fixtures won't be in place and then you show up to do the painting and they are. Then they expect you to paint it for the same price.
> "Uh... sorry, but it states right here...". And oh can those changes add up. :thumbsup:


Could be...........................


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

I kind of like the look.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Is the glass tempered?


----------



## Calisota (Apr 15, 2011)

I'll be interested in seeing the railing. The concept seems too modern for what I'm seeing architecturally. Exterior shots? The railing will add to a "messy" look with the lines of the windows geometrically out of sync. 

Breaking convention needs to be clean and simple. We'll see what the railing does to the look.


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

Calisota said:


> I'll be interested in seeing the railing. The concept seems too modern for what I'm seeing architecturally. Exterior shots? The railing will add to a "messy" look with the lines of the windows geometrically out of sync.
> 
> Breaking convention needs to be clean and simple. We'll see what the railing does to the look.


Railing is gonna match the front doors... Iron work.


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

Just went thru all my pics I took along the way. Would take for ever to post them, but if ya wanna see them PM me and I will send ya a link to where I posted them on my facebook page. If ya interested. Home owner seems to think they are moving in at the end of this month... lol Not gonna happen.


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

Here is the stack of trim! :blink:


----------



## researchhound (Sep 5, 2010)

MarvinWilleyJr said:


> Home owner seems to think they are moving in at the end of this month... lol Not gonna happen.


Of this year? :no:


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

Hard to finish our job when the carpenter got some extras... He is working on them rather than put the last few pieces of shoe moulding, or the few strips of base he missed. He is building mdf shelving in almost every closet and a huge setup in the pantry ROOM lol. I don't see him finishing in the next 2 weeks, and we will have 2 weeks of doing extras... Not to mention touching up and a punch list. 

Why do us painters get the blame for the job being run poorly and behind. :no:


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

They brought the railing in for a test fit thursday...


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

Some how we managed to finish the upstairs friday, with the exception of the walls in the guest bathroom.


Here is a walk thru of just the upstairs on this house....
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2068884956386.115285.1072700012&l=ae0a40b188&type=1


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## Fargo03 (Aug 25, 2011)

MarvinWilleyJr said:


> Sometimes the Architetcs and designers should have to come out on a job site to work!.... Or explain what the hell they were thinking! :blink:
> 
> There are 2 windows that are behind this spiral staircase, with about 1" clearence.


Marvin,

As an architect AND a teacher of architecture, I agree wholeheartedly! However, I argue every semester with the rest of the faculty who say that it should be on-the-job training. Freaking idiots!

I am sure that the person who designed the stairs was drawing their drawings with 6" thick walls and not accounting for the gypsum wall board and trim on the wall OR the trim around the staircase. The drew the pretty picture without following the trim details throughout the building..I could go on and on about this...

Of course they also probably have not read the IBC either. Are the windows at least tempered? 

Anyway, good luck with the project. It looks nice.


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

Pretty sure it's not tempered glass.


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

I will get some better pics of the stupid things on this stairwell... It's supported with 4 or so 2 by 10's (I think) sticking out from the wall, that you can still see kind of. This whole staircasing was an after thought, put together as they went. The pictures I have now don't do the shoddy work justice. I will get some better ones to show all the things they overlooked.


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## Fargo03 (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow, what else can you say about this? Someone did not have their thinking cap on the day/week/month/year that they came up with this one.


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeah it's been fun painting around it as they built it on the fly. Having to deal the the ahole floor guys... which were aholes because of they way the super was running the whole job. They had to come back a few times more than they should have as the home owner decided something new from day to day.


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

Not to mention the floor guys just taped cardboard to the wall to keep the stain drips off the baseboard... We figured we would pull it off rather than them just rip it off. But it was on for a week, and pulled the paint and paper off the drywall behind the staircase where you can't even reach it. All I can say is it ain't our problem, we didn't put the tape up, we ain't fixing it... When it gets fixed we will paint it, but it's not our problem. It was done! :thumbup:


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

Just wait... You wouldn't believe the black finish they sprayed on that hand rail. Orange peal all over which isn't too noticable because of the texture of some of it. But runs!!! And sags! I saw one that sagged a good 5 inches and a half inch wide!


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

That is one of the ugliest stair and railings I have seen. Hope you get out of that job in one piece.


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

The windows vs stairs may also be a sign the elevation was not drawn with any consideration of what was inside said elevation. They may not even have been drawn by the same person. 



Fargo03 said:


> Marvin,
> 
> As an architect AND a teacher of architecture, I agree wholeheartedly! However, I argue every semester with the rest of the faculty who say that it should be on-the-job training.


The cost for this OJT is passed on to the firms in the form of change orders and lost goodwill with contractors.

IMHO, now that the professional architecture degree is 4+2 pretty much everywhere, at least one of those sophmore design studios should spent on a jobsite somewhere. I have met few undergraduates who had anything more than a passing familiarity with how what they design might possibly be constructed. It would do them and their future employers some good to see how drawn becomes built first hand.

For me, working in construction has made me a better architect - I am responsible for building whatever I draw, for better or for worse. Fewer change orders too!


----------

